# Another DIY 3D Background Build!



## madsnarf (Jan 9, 2012)

So, I recently picked up a 125G 6' tank on CL and started looking into 3D backgrounds. After deciding that it was too expensive to buy one I became inspired by the many DIY builds in this forum. :thumb:


----------



## madsnarf (Jan 9, 2012)

Tank in the back of the van - fresh from the CL pick-up. :wink:


----------



## madsnarf (Jan 9, 2012)

The tank - prepped and ready for action:


----------



## madsnarf (Jan 9, 2012)

I used 2" thick pink styrofoam from HD - purchased in a 4'X8' sheet for $30.


----------



## madsnarf (Jan 9, 2012)

I carved it out with a large pocket knife. I wanted it to look different than the typical background and add rough texture. I then started to coat the bottom half with gray drylok mixed with charcoal concrete dye. Notice the caves and extra 3D pieces - attached with aquarium grade silicone.


----------



## madsnarf (Jan 9, 2012)

Next, I painted the top portion a lighter color and mixed in some dark reds and browns throughout. I then secured it to the back glass with aquarium grade silicone. I decided to leave a channel in the center to accomodate filter intakes and a heater.


----------



## madsnarf (Jan 9, 2012)

Here is the tank - not filled yet but ready for water once everything cures. Notice the sand bed on the left for shellies and the rock work for the Trophs.


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

wow... you got everything done in under an hour? :lol:


----------



## madsnarf (Jan 9, 2012)

Finally, the tank is filled and fish are added. This was taken right after completion so the water is still cloudy. I will update with more pics and clear water.


----------



## madsnarf (Jan 9, 2012)

metricliman said:


> wow... you got everything done in under an hour? :lol:


Funny.....I wish!
Sorry, this is my first thread and I've been hanging on to these pics for the last week.
I just filled the tank yesterday. :dancing:


----------



## AllenIsbell (Jun 9, 2012)

That looks awesome!


----------



## madsnarf (Jan 9, 2012)

OK the water cleared up


----------



## madsnarf (Jan 9, 2012)

AllenIsbell said:


> That looks awesome!


Thanks!


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

Very nice job...I would get some artificial or real plants to place over the area where the intake and heater are (the gap)...to hide that....but really great work


----------



## madsnarf (Jan 9, 2012)

OK, 50% water change last night and added some rock work in the middle to partially cover the intakes and heater.
Also, picked up 3 Gold Head Comps.


----------

